# 'Link by E-mail...' Problem Please Help



## Bushuu (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi, I'm haveing a problem with an XP system on our network, when you click File>Send>Link by E-mail... nothing happens Outlook 2000 is setup as the default e-mail client, no error messages nothng IE just continues as if nothing was clicked in the first place.

Please help as the user uses this oftern.

P.S. she use to use it on her old system and it seems it has never worked on her new system.

XP Pro SP2 (Dang I hate SP2)
Lateist IE

Thank You for your swift responce.


----------



## Alck (Nov 9, 2004)

Go to tools - internet options - under programs...have u set the settings over there?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Just to add to Alck's answer. Go to Internet option and make sure Outlook is the program listed under email. 

If this is ok, go to add/remove programs and choose Office 2000 and choose repair. This should fix this problem. 

By the way, I do not think SP2 did this to you. It has issues, but I have not seen it cause this problem.


----------

